

Droidicon – Customizable icons for Android - peter637
https://github.com/theDazzler/droidicon

======
espinchi
This is so useful for developers with such poor Photoshop skills like me.

I love that you can just use a badge with a piece of XML instead of having to
import the different resolution files manually.

Do they have onClicked/onPressed effects? That would be awesome. (If it is the
case, I think you should highlight that fact, it's quite a killer feature
IMO.)

------
Zikes
Some helpful info on Material Design icons and how to use them to best effect:
[http://www.google.com/design/spec/style/icons.html](http://www.google.com/design/spec/style/icons.html)

------
lnanek2
Too bad they aren't TTF. I've noticed only some Android phones can manage to
render OTF. I've had trouble with meteocons being reliable specifically, which
I see used here.

------
devindotcom
Bit of a pony request, but square icons as well as round ones would also be a
nice thing to have. I'll probably be using a couple of these on my new phone,
though - thanks!

